# Bison Bourguignon



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been shoveling snow for 2 days and Bison Bourguignon is a welcome tummy-warmer:


Hard to pronounce, easy to make. say "bor gi yon" That's "yon" like ya got a big Louie caught in your throat.
*
Ingredients:*
8 oz - bacon, diced 1/4"
2lbs - bison round steak, cubed 1"
2 cups - red wine
2 - 14.5 oz cans beef broth
2 tbsp - tomato paste
1/3 cup - flour
3 cloves - garlic, minced
2 tbsp - fresh thyme, minced
1 large - Bay leaf
5 medium - carrots, sliced diagonally
20 to 24 - pearl onions
8 oz - mushrooms, sliced
Salt and pepper to taste
1/4 cup - parsley, chopped

*Directions:*
· In a large skillet over medium heat fry the bacon until crisp. Remove the bacon bits with a slotted spoon and place them in a crock pot.
· Season the bison meat with salt and pepper. Brown in the bacon grease for 2 or 3 minutes on each side. Transfer browned bison meat to the crock pot.
· Add the garlic, thyme, red wine, tomato paste and 1 can of beef broth to the skillet. Reduce heat and simmer for about 5 minutes. 
· Mix the flour with the other can of beef broth until dissolved. Blend in with the sauce in the skillet. 
· Add the sauce to the crock pot.
· Add the vegetables and mushrooms to the crock pot and stir. Cook on low for 8 hours or until the meat is tender. 
· Garnish with chopped parsley and serve with crusty bread.

*Comments:*
· Can serve on top of egg noodles, mashed potatoes or a slice of bread.
· Recipe works well with beef or any variety of big game meat.

Great on mashed potatoes:


or on crusty bread:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks amazing! Having never used red wine for cooking before - do you have a recommendation on which brand to use?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> Looks amazing! Having never used red wine for cooking before - do you have a recommendation on which brand to use?


Just plain red cooking wine is fine. Burgundy is too dark, too rich. I used a low-priced plain-Jane California Pinot Noir. Pinot Noir comes in all kinds of fruity flavors, even currant. I don't have the bottle anymore.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Rev-Goliath Pinot Noir*



CPAjeff said:


> Looks amazing! Having never used red wine for cooking before - do you have a recommendation on which brand to use?


Here's the wine in the bison bourguignon. Picture is from the beaver bourguignon thread:


----------

